

VUDU Office Break-in - Stolen hard drives with personal info - whatthesmack
http://www.vudu.com/password_faq.html

======
bradenb
March 24? I feel like customers should have been notified much more quickly
than this. Although they claim passwords were "encrypted," giving the
perpetrators over 2 weeks is giving them more than enough time to try and
access accounts.

